# Mixing dirt in mortar for color?



## bisp21 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have heard of people putting in their red dirt soil to their mortar mix to add some color. I have never tried this and am wondering if this is something that any of you have heard of or tried...


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

They sell colorants for mortar...I think that might be the safe way to go.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

bisp21 said:


> I have heard of people putting in their red dirt soil to their mortar mix to add some color. I have never tried this and am wondering if this is something that any of you have heard of or tried...


When this is done around here it is rubbed into a joint AFTER it has been laid to darken down the mortar as a down home way to match existing mortar when replacing a brick or 2....don't know about RED.


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

bisp21 said:


> I have heard of people putting in their red dirt soil to their mortar mix to add some color. I have never tried this and am wondering if this is something that any of you have heard of or tried...


 
Aside from the likelihood that the strength of the mortar will be compromised, as far as I know most "red" soil is that color as a result of high iron content. The red color is caused by ferrous oxide (rust). You see it all over the place in Hawaii and out here in California wherever you have volcanos or lava fields. 

I would bet that adding that to any mortar would result in some pretty nasty staining as that rust leaches out and runs down your masonry.

Why not just use mortar dye?


----------



## Crosby (Jan 11, 2009)

bisp21 said:


> I have heard of people putting in their red dirt soil to their mortar mix to add some color. I have never tried this and am wondering if this is something that any of you have heard of or tried...


 
lol mortar dye sir!!! it comes in all colors although its an art to match existing, but rubbing or using dirt in a mix sounds pretty ridiculous??:w00t: never heared of it and I've been laying brick for 30 yrs


----------

